# Stunning Sydney Architecture!!



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

took this years ago while on grace bldg roof. love the turret. i want it as my city pad.










love Pinnacle House one of sydney's tallest in 1892.










chifley talls club











Foster magic!


----------



## Aussie Dude (Oct 29, 2006)

Sydney..... i dont care what the others say about you, you do it for me!


----------



## laxor (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Bullswool (May 25, 2006)

I can't wait to see Sydney at the end of the year


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

that last pic is the Australiasian steam co bldg. designed by w wardell (st marys cathedral and st pats cathedral melb) built 1884, great welcome to circular quay. the 40m clock tower is gorgeous.also water tank is castle like addition.
thanks


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

laxor said:


>


Now that's a brilliant building. William Wardell was a legend. St Pats, Government House, ANZ Gothic, St mary's. great stuff


----------



## Brizer (Nov 26, 2003)

And they wonder why I love this place and always come home to it nomatter where I roam! Nice work, fellas.


----------



## john14 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sydney - Definitely one of the best cities in the world in terms of living standards, physical beauty and architecture. There's my 2 cents

P.S - Great photos.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

laxor said:


>


OMG sexing, where is this treasure?


----------



## Muse (Sep 12, 2002)

^^ It's @ the beginning of Liverpool Street, Darlinghurst just off Whitlam Square where it branches off from Oxford St.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Muse said:


> ^^ It's @ the beginning of Liverpool Street, Darlinghurst just off Whitlam Square where it branches off from Oxford St.


Thanks, 

I can't say I have noticed it before, quite striking really.


----------



## Gargarensis (Jan 4, 2003)

thanks cul for the original pic

popped in sydney hopeful, 1-9 bligh st


----------



## laxor (Feb 17, 2006)

Some more Sydney wonders. For a city that apparently got it so wrong it ain't doing too badly! 









Very pommy looking Sydney


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

LOL I have to disagree on the parcel and post building ... this one should be demolished. It's a horror. Either than ot they should shuve a skyscraper in it and partially keep the facade. Personally I think its more ugly than the UTS tower in the background.


----------



## papervagina (Jul 3, 2004)

Avatar said:


> I can't say I have noticed it before, quite striking really.


Yeah, the orange bit is ace, but the rest is a little disappointing as far as Engelen Moore designs go. It's easy to miss looking from Whitlam Square/Oxford Street because the Liverpool Street frontage is so nondescript. Also, as good as the orange looks (and isn't it great to have some colour in Sydney?!), the apartments in that part of the building apparently have an orange glow inside...


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ The colour is great. I will have to check it out. 

Thanks for the great pics laxor.


----------



## Bullswool (May 25, 2006)

Avatar said:


> LOL I have to disagree on the parcel and post building ... this one should be demolished. It's a horror. Either than ot they should shuve a skyscraper in it and partially keep the facade. Personally I think its more ugly than the UTS tower in the background.


I like it. Very European. Needs a bit of a clean though.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

your fukin kidding av? i thought you had taste? maybe you should be demolished? lol
the 1913 Parcels post is a wonderful old building. very unique to sydney. love the federation style! It had a great makeover a fews back and is now Medina serviced units.


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow. You'd never guess that's Sydney.

Absolutely love buildings like that.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

this is my favourite angle of sydney.... yes no coathanger nor the white house

those towers look dazzling and sexy....


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Aussie Dude, Cul and Laxor.

Do you mind if i start a thread and post all these pics in the international forums??


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

^no worries.
Sydney GPO clock tower
some facts
Standing 73m tall (80m with flagstaff), it was Sydney's tallest structure on completion in 1887.Its 65m high lookout (just under green lantern) was highest in oz for years. it was opened to public from 2-4pm daily if you could walk up the spiral stairs.
It was architects James barnets largest work being 107m long.
the tower was actually dismantled in 1942 in fear of beng bombed by japense in ww2. It was rebuilt 16 years later in time for Anzac day 1965.


----------



## Nasrawi (Apr 1, 2006)

CULWULLA said:


> Lovely 1870's Surrey hotel with CULWULLA CHAMBERS wrap around
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/108/313879989_10f20a2a8e_o.jpg


Wow. Amazing.

How did this come about? Weird colours.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Centrepoint Tower/ Sydney Tower looks great looming over the top of those historic buildings.

Is it Centrepoint Tower or Sydney Tower?


----------



## BeachBoy (Dec 6, 2006)

I loved visiting sydney. Wonderful city and the people are the ones the closest to Montreal in mentality (laidback) IMO.

You need to buy a 10.5 (and defish the pics) or 12mm lens. I'd love to see shots with more stuff


----------

